# Rincon Stereo / Snorkle



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

This is my mom's snorkle inside a fiberglass stereo box that I built for her rincon. I'll see if I can find a final product picture but it came out real nice. It was the first one I did with the snorkles in it and the 90 deg elbow at the front of the box was out too far and you can see a bulge in the fiberglass, utherwise it was fine. 

Sorry for poor pics, they were with my phone. I saw them on there and thought I would post them for everyone. Give you some ideas.

Oh yea thats 2" reduced to 2 - 1.5"


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Lookin good keep us updated.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh we did this one back in January I think.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

do you have pics of it finished..


----------



## badforeman475 (May 9, 2009)

looks good I would also like to see pics of it done also


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yea I can get some.


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice work, show some pictures


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I took a quick pic of it last night with my cell phone. Sorry its dusty and blurry but its what I have right now. You can see the 2 snorkles coming down on each side of the cd player.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice work!! :rockn:


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

definatley nice work


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

The coolest thing is you snorkeled and stereo'd your *MOM's* ride


----------



## Bam Bam (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree with him gotta take care of mom


----------



## OCCBrute (May 11, 2009)

lookin very nice man


----------



## MuddyRincon (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome!!!! Great job!


----------

